# red top sr20det



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

can someone tell me what the differances are in the differant color topped sr20's from japan are and what the names of all of them are thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

red top = regular and black top = has more compression that red any further questions got her after dark tuning


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

The S13 redtop and blacktop are basically the same motor, the blacktop simply came in newer Silvia's and 180SX's. I believe from 94 or 95 on they were blacktops. They cost more because they obviously will have less miles on them. Also, the S14's were refered to as blacktops because Nissan never used the red valve cover again. So if someone says they have a blacktop, ask them if its the S13 or S14. Or even the S15.....lol. They're all blacktops. The redtops were the first SR's to replace the CA18's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

go to heavythrottle.com or unstablehybrids.om for all the stats, I'm too lazy to type 200 more words. LOL

-Jarret


----------

